# Applewood with poison vines



## acesup (Jul 13, 2017)

I recently cut down an apple tree that had poisonous vines all over it.  The vines were able to be pulled off and seperated.  Is this wood able to be used in a smoker?


----------



## tallbm (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi there and welcome!

I would absolutely not smoke with that wood or burn it!

Burning poision ivy (and I assume other similar plants) is a a bad bad thing.  It is my understanding (and seemingly reported) that smoke can carry the oils that cause the allergic reaction.  If you get that smoke in your lungs with those oils it could very easily be fatal.  I don't know what it would do if it got into the eyes or mouth but it can't be good.

I don't know if there is a certain period of time you can wait to burn the wood or not but since the issue is oil based I would assume it may take a while for the oil to breakdown to a point to where it will not cause any issues.

I am very susceptable to poison ivy.  I get little bits of it all the time just from the landscapers mowing and weed eating and that stuff touching walls, gates, doors, chairs, etc.  If I touch those same surfaces within 2 days I get poison ivy bumps without EVER coming into contact with the plant itself.

Again I would strongly caution against burning that wood unless you want to risk getting it into bad spots.

Best of luck :)


----------



## gary s (Jul 15, 2017)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum from a beautiful partly sunny day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web.*

*         Lots of great people with tons of information on just about everything.*

*I agree with the above Had a friend who was burning outside threw some wood  on that had Poison ivy vines on it, breathed the smoke and had to go to the ER. I just wouldn't chance it*

*         Gary*


----------

